#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Линии передачи и практики Будды Шакьямуни в Ньингма

## Джнянаваджра

К своему стыду обнаружил солидный провал в ничтожных знаниях: вот бонцев всё пинают насчёт "небуддийскости" традиции, где в качестве будды почитается не Шакьямуни, а Тонпа Шенраб; но ведь в Ньингме тоже везде в качестве Будды и воплощения Прибежища везде почитается Гуру Ринпоче - основные линии передачи ньингма не включает Будды Шакьямуни. Буддийскость Падмасамбхавы сомнений не вызывает, но вопрос о другом.

Несомненно есть линия Шантаракшиты, восходящяя к Нагарджуне (и потом уже к Шакьямуни), но хотелось бы знать её роль в Ньингма. 

В принципе, именно эту линию возродил Мипам Великий и его авторству принадлежит сутрическая практика "Драгоценная Сокровищница Благословения", связанная с Шакьямуни - но ещё какие-то практики, связанные с Шакьямуни, в ньингма есть?  :Wink:

----------

Tong Po (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В принципе, именно эту линию возродил Мипам Великий и его авторству принадлежит сутрическая практика "Драгоценная Сокровищница Благословения", связанная с Шакьямуни - но ещё какие-то практики, связанные с Шакьямуни, в ньингма есть?


Ну в ньингма же не только внутренние тантры. В Кама правда в основном только они представлены. Но виная есть, сутры, внешние тантры. почему сразу в ньингма ничего этого быть не должно?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну в ньингма же не только внутренние тантры. В Кама правда в основном только они представлены. Но виная есть, сутры, внешние тантры. почему сразу в ньингма ничего этого быть не должно?


Ну в виде крийя-тантр семейства Татхагаты наверняка быть должно, но какие из них имеются в тибетских переводах-то и в ньингмапинских катологах в частности?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну в виде крийя-тантр семейства Татхагаты наверняка быть должно, но какие из них имеются в тибетских переводах-то и в ньингмапинских катологах в частности?


в собрании Кама в основном представлены некоторые сутры и внутренние тантры. Крия-тантры и прочие вестчи упоминаются в текстах ньингма (в частности в классификациях), поэтому наверняка присутствовали, но основной акцент шел на внутренние тантры

----------

Shus (23.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (23.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (24.09.2013)

----------

